# Major built-in wall unit!



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Tomorrow I am having a huge reptile room wall unit built. it will house 9 Jungle Box 10 gallon horizontal terrariums, 6 Exo-Terra 18 x 18's and 3 Exo-Terra 12 x 18's. The unit will be all wood with a white finish and will have 3 cabinets above the terrariums. The terrariums can slide in and out of their shelves for cleaning. Each unit that surrounds the terrariums will have a protective water proof hard plastic laminate shell. There will also be a day and night lighting cycle with a dim moon light for night viewing. The units will also have a frame that comes on and off that makes each cage look more built in. 

Here was my design sketch: 










Blue prints: 

















I will be taking photos of the build tomorrow.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Totally subscribed. I can't wait to see the developments. Please post tons of pics of the build.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

*Subscribed*

Love wall unit builds! Looks great!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Ill be watching this as well


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking forward to how this develops!


Todd


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like a fun project! Can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Keep us updated! Looks like it could be a really cool build.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Subscribed as well... I'll be following


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey everyone. So things went well and I am very close to having it finished. 











This part is for the Exo-Terra terrariums. 


































Its a perfect fit! I just left the closet doors in and built around them. 


























Next part is for the ten gallon terrariums. 


































Now the divider walls go up. These can come in and out easily if I ever need to change lights. The dividing walls are just as tall as each terrarium leaving me room to install lights above. 










They just snap in. 


















Now the cabinet doors...










Electrical cord holes.


















This large one is next to an outlet that I had installed in the closet a few months back knowing that I was going to turn the closet into this unit. 










Seeing how things fit. You can see the frame that will be going around the fronts of the terrariums, they just snap on and off like the divider walls. 



























There it is as of know! And the more I look at it, the more I don't like the frames that go around that terrariums! They are too plain and bulky and cover-up too much. Let me know what you think. 

I still have lighting and a bunch of other things but its nice to see what I is going to look like. 

More to come.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hmm, more frogs... and less closets... my girlfriend is NEVER going to agree to this. too bad. fantastic work man. I think it looks great.

-brett


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks beautiful!! I love it!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I like it, and I agree it looks better without the front covers. All that white makes it look too "boxed in" for my taste and it also looks a bit sterile.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Absolutely badass!
Do you have any frogs as of yet?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

It looks great! Very well thought out!

I don't think you will get the true look, until all the tanks are in. The black on the tanks will change the apperance of the entire built in.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

that is awesome! excellent craftsmanship. Keep us updated and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what kind of lighting do you plan on using?


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow! very clean build...it will look awesome when the vivs are in.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

dayam... i am really excited to see this all filled with planted tanks! keep us posted


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice...So are you a cabinetmaker, or did you hire one? I also like it without the trim piece, I like to see my substrate. Did you plan for misting/draining or are you going to do them all by hand?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice work, very clean... some nice filled in vivs will sure stand out with that white background. I'm curious to what type of lighting you plan on using as well?


----------



## weapon_X (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool build can't wait to see the finished product with tanks in place.


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey everyone. The unit is all done! Finally.  

The unit holds geckos! I know this is a dart frog forum, but I thought you guys would appreciate the unit because a major part of the dart frog hobby is the terrarium builds. 

I do think it would look amazing with all dart frog enclosures and maybe I will do that in the future but for now my geckos needed a new place to live... 

I just used tube florescent lighting. I didn't build this unit my self. I don't have good wood working skills! I did however sit will the person who built it for a few hours going over the design. 

Anyway here it is.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Excellent! You mind disclosing what you spent on the shelving install/materials/labor? Beautiful work. They look great - even with geckos!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Sometimes there are just no words......

John


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice turnout! Whatever kind of tanks it holds, that unit is topnotch!


----------



## Rancorrye (May 3, 2010)

Love that pic of your pinstripes


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Spectacular! Sooo nice!

The cresties are one of my fave herps. 

May I ask what brand lights you are using and the Specs on them?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks freaking awsome!!!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

That's one of the cleanest units I've ever seen.

Fantastic!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I like it very much, a few simple things I woulda done different but very nice nonetheless. Better than most of the racks you see on here!!!


Todd


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

F-ing amazing, beautiful man would love to be able to do that some day....


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent! Very clean design....would love to have that many vivs to play with!


----------

